# EEP-2 dash / instrument cluster message (fuel, temp and tach dead)



## SkysTheLimit (May 23, 2004)

Help!!! Have an '98 M3 with what was intermittent, but is now a permanent problem. Message eep-2 (not eep-1) message is displayed where mileage should be...AND, the fuel, temp, speedo and tach gauges are all "dead". 

The problem began in the winter, but when the car warmed up, and ignition switch cycled the message went away and all of the gauges worked. It's been unresponsive for the last month or two, and the hope was it'd "fix itself" once it got warmer out...no such luck. 

Does anyone know if it's the cluster, wiring or a "ecu" chip that may be on the fritz? Any ideas/suggestions greatly appreciated!!!

PS My climate control just started acting up (on/off with a mind of it's own...the capacitor problem?). These cars have problems, don't they?! (British Motor Works?) I have less than 50K miles, and the car is maintained/treated fairly well.

Thank you... :thumbdwn:


----------

